# moustress is in the chat room



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, I'm hanging out and will be bopping in and out of the chat room tonight! Bring some fat and let's chew it!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

lol :shock:as in porky scranchums


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Errr...huh? :?:


----------

